# NSW Skilled State Sponsorship "Sells Out" In Under 1 Hour



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

A quick note for those of you looking to apply for state sponsorship in NSW - based on the report of a client who applied today, the website opened for applications at approximately 9:30am local time, and in less than an hour had closed, with a message appearing that there was a "high number of applications" and that applications would be closed until further notice.

Given server error messages encountered due to (predictably) high demand, applicants looking to apply for NSW state sponsorship would be well advised to be ready to apply the moment the website opens for the next "intake" on 14 October. Hopefully next time around NSW will publicise the time that the website will officially start taking applications so people aren't left to guess as they were this time. Additionally, with NSW applications having already been closed for months, and now closed for another 3 months, there is bound to be a big backlog of people trying to apply.

On a personal note, I'm not sure this new system really represents the fairest way to do things. If NSW's goal is to get the best candidates, why not let everyone apply and then choose from all applicants - at least in this case, if someone wasn't lucky enough to get their application lodged in the minutes that the system accepted applications, they're out of luck until the next round, where the competition for "places" as everyone mercilessly beats on the NSW website trying to jam their application through in time is bound to be worse. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It sounds like this new system would have a variety of challenges. For migration agents, if you have several clients wanting NSW sponsorship, how do you choose whose application to lodge first? Or are you to hire several administrative people who can simultaneously enter applications on your behalf before the system fills up? Heaven forbid someone call in sick or sleep through their alarm. Applicants from overseas must have to plan to be awake in the middle of the night to be able to lodge when the system opens.

It's probably easier to get Rolling Stones tickets.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Good point, Maggie-May. Add to that the fact that NSW Skilled's computer servers are apparently not up to the task of handling the stress of thousands of people hammering on the site at once, and it's a recipe for trouble - the one who's "lucky enough" not to get the server error and breaks through the avalanche of people trying to apply is the one who gets to apply? That's hardly fair and is a big step towards a lottery. If they want to do a lottery (as some other countries do), fine - operate it reasonably and announce all details of the rules BEFORE things open so people can plan. 

If they really want the "mob scene at the door" like they are trying to do, then they need to spend some of the $300,000 in application fees they apparently raised this morning on better servers and software that are up to the job, not to mention a clearly defined set of rules that announces, for instance, the time at which people can actually submit rather than just the date and letting everybody guess at what time the application entry period actually begins on that date.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Surely this allocation must've taken by the backlog of applications they already had in processing? Either way this system has disaster written all over it.

Between the ridiculously long skills assessment processing times (including questionable criteria), and the state governments making it up as they go along with no thought of the consequences, we're going to see even more people spending thousands and then having the door shut in their face halfway through the process. Agents face the situation where they rightly give a client the 190 visa option, but due to circumstances outside of anyone's control the option closes.........Who do you think will be blamed in that circumstance!?

Of course they won't do it, but the DIBP need to be in control and introduce a standard policy/system for both the skills assessments and the state nominations. At the moment migration policies are being set by people with no understanding of the system as a whole.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent comments, Adam. The skills assessment and state sponsorship processes are being operated by people and departments without any oversight or coordination - every one makes up their own rules with no consideration of how those may affect other aspects of the application process. DIBP takes a hands-off approach, leaving rogue assessors to come up with wild requirements completely out of line with most other assessors. 

The way I read the NSW situation, the 1,000 allocation that was open and closed today within an hour was for new applications, not those in the pipeline from earlier this year. But given the problems with server errors and the extremely short timeframe for lodging (under an hour until they closed it), it does not bode well for future rounds with NSW where the unmet demand from one round will roll over into the next, creating an even more difficult time trying to get "lucky" enough to get a chance to submit before the door slams shut again.

And as Adam pointed out, by the time they get to the state sponsorship application stage, they've likely already spent thousands on a skills assessment, IELTS, etc with no guarantee of even an opportunity to be considered for state sponsorship. More havoc and uncertainty for applicants - the human cost of which is difficult to calculate.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

It's immoral and an unnecessarily harsh way of operating. The "in Australia's best interest" has always been the DIBP's argument when people questioned the fairness of the system and I can understand that, but like you said, give people the rules before they apply! Skilled migration takes 6-12 months from start to finish on average and you can guarantee that either the assessing authority, State government or the DIBP will change something during that time.

You can imagine a system analyst starting the process last year, having ACS suddenly decide to deduct years of work experience for no logical reason so becomes short of points, starts applying for NSW state nomination and it gets suspended without warning for several months due to pro-rata processing, goes back to NSW when the new program starts and this happens! Several months and several thousand dollars in limbo.

My guess will be that the other states will get an influx of applications from people that suddenly change their mind once over there and jump on the nearest plane to Sydney. Everyone loses.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

NSW just announced the following (5:00pm, 14 July):

_NSW opened the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) program to significant demand on 14 July 2014. The full intake of 1000 applications for the first application quarter was quickly generated and applications for the first intake are now closed.

NSW is currently reviewing the applications received and will make an announcement regarding further opening in due course.

NSW is a highly attractive and competitive destination for skilled migrants. NSW introduced restricted intakes in 2014 in order to ensure the Skilled - Nominated program is balanced across the range of occupational groups of benefit to the NSW economy.

We are reminding prospective applicants that State nomination is one of a range of visa options that prospective migrants can consider and that they may wish to consider other visa options, regions for other options._


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm still really suspicious about this, I can't see how 1,000 applications were generated in less than a few hours considering the same allocation would've covered a couple of months last year. There must've been a backlog.

I also cannot see how this new system fits the brief of "ensuring the program is balanced across the range of occupational groups of benefit to the NSW economy". I could come up with several ideas in a few minutes that would be more logical and beneficial! The standard of candidate and their nominated occupation is going to be random. Whoever made this decision needs their head examined.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Agreed, Adam. If they really wanted to pick & choose the "best", they'd simply operate an invitation system like WA now does. 

Still thinking about the question posed earlier: given the total time submissions were open was less than an hour, and server errors were frequent during that period, if a migration agent has say 3 of these to lodge, in what order would he or she attempt to lodge them? And would the agent have a duty to disclose the order in which the applications were attempted to be lodged, etc? (I would think so) An applicant would almost be better off lodging it themselves, so they would devote 100% of their energy and internet connection bandwidth to pounding on the NSW Skilled website as hard and fast as they could to try and break through and lodge. What's next, hackers make a program to robotically slam the NSW website until it breaks through and allows an application? Given the thousands many applicants have already invested by that point, I'd imagine the hackers would have a ready-made market of hundreds if not thousands of customers. Then I suppose NSW will institute some sort of a "no robots" policy and penalise anyone "caught" using automation to try and get a spot. What a farce.

This new system is nothing short of chaotic, especially given NSW's inadequate technology infrastructure to handle the load of applicants as evidenced by server problems. With even more applicants likely for the next "intake", one can only imagine the havoc and chaos we'll see.


----------



## Denimar (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have been trying to apply since 01.00 AM of 14 Monday and I am unable to see the link which address to the online form.

Did anyone see this online form? Sounds strange..


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

It was only available for a short period between 9:30am and 10:30am Sydney time on the 14th - the 1,000 quota was reached very quickly and the apply link then disappeared.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## thvu6649 (Jul 15, 2014)

That is very sad.

I was one of the unlucky people who didn't successfully lodge an application yesterday morning.

The link didn't work properly in the first few tries, and right when I was about to confirm payment, the site crashed again.

Do you think that they will reopen the application any time soon, before October? I have been waiting since Dec last year so it's been 7 months waiting already. And now probably another 3 months, so that would be 10 months in total, without any guarantee that I would be quick enough to get in next time.

Another thing, my TR is going to expire on 23/09, but I will be turning 25 on 03/10. So I wouldn't need that too-hard-to-earn extra 5 points by NSW skilled nomination to be eligible to apply for PR. Now I am left disappointed and hopeless as my visa expires before my 25th birthday. Is there any other option for me? Like bridging visa or something?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Thvu6649 -

Hard to say whether they will have another intake before October - and given how many people are in your circumstances, the number of people pounding on the NSW Skilled website next time trying to break through and lodge will be even higher. It's an incredibly unfair system.

If there are enough complaints, I expect NSW will change their system, but if and when they would do this is a big question.

What visa are you on now? Potentially a student visa could keep you here, or a 457 temporary work visa if you can find a sponsoring employer. Additionally, the 190 from NSW can be applied for when you are offshore or onshore, so if you had to leave Australia, it should not affect your ability to receive an invitation and lodge a skilled visa.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tangi (Jul 15, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Good point, Maggie-May. Add to that the fact that NSW Skilled's computer servers are apparently not up to the task of handling the stress of thousands of people hammering on the site at once, and it's a recipe for trouble - the one who's "lucky enough" not to get the server error and breaks through the avalanche of people trying to apply is the one who gets to apply? That's hardly fair and is a big step towards a lottery. If they want to do a lottery (as some other countries do), fine - operate it reasonably and announce all details of the rules BEFORE things open so people can plan.
> 
> If they really want the "mob scene at the door" like they are trying to do, then they need to spend some of the $300,000 in application fees they apparently raised this morning on better servers and software that are up to the job, not to mention a clearly defined set of rules that announces, for instance, the time at which people can actually submit rather than just the date and letting everybody guess at what time the application entry period actually begins on that date.
> 
> ...


Hi Sir,

Was there any announcement done by NSW state that they are bringing in new way to apply for SS like they will open link at any time on 14th july and start receiving application. Was it first come first basis. Is there any news or web link for same.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Tangi -

Yes - the new system was announced on the NSW skilled site a few weeks ago. The planned dates for the next 3 quarterly intakes are also on that page - see Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## tangi (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for the help

Sir but I can see only point mentioned that "AAplications are lodged electronically through a new online system " on website. Nowhere they had mentioned like how the process will work.

Do you have any link where all details are given.


----------



## tangi (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for the help

Sir but I can see only point mentioned that "AAplications are lodged electronically through a new online system " on website. Nowhere they had mentioned like how the process will work.

Do you have any link where all details are given.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Nope - all the details they are making available are on that page...

Best,

Mark Northam



tangi said:


> Thanks so much for the help
> 
> Sir but I can see only point mentioned that "AAplications are lodged electronically through a new online system " on website. Nowhere they had mentioned like how the process will work.
> 
> Do you have any link where all details are given.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you scroll down the page, you'll see "Please refer to the Frequently Asked Questions for complete information on the NSW nomination process." with a link to the relevant information.


----------



## thomas111 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Hi Mark Northam*



MarkNortham said:


> Nope - all the details they are making available are on that page...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam





MarkNortham said:


> Hi Thvu6649 -
> 
> Hard to say whether they will have another intake before October - and given how many people are in your circumstances, the number of people pounding on the NSW Skilled website next time trying to break through and lodge will be even higher. It's an incredibly unfair system.
> 
> ...


HI Mark Northam 
I have same situation I am on TR485 if my visa is expire before I can apply 190 so can I apply for student visa? will I get any condition to not be able to apply another visa after I get student visa? or can I make extended for 485?
thank you


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Thomas111 -

Thanks for the question. Subclass 485 holders are eligible to apply for a student visa (for example, subclass 572 vocational) if they meet the other requirements for that student visa - student visas have a list of qualifying existing visas (ie, you must hold a visa on the list if applying for a student visa onshore) and 485 is on the list for 572 and 573 visas. However no way to extend a 485 or apply for another one - the 485 is a once-per-person visa. No way to guarantee not getting a "no further stay" condition on the student visa (condition 8535 or 8534) - however would recommend a course 12 months or longer in duration - the shorter courses tend to get no further stay conditions much more frequently, and I believe it may be mandatory for a student visa less than 10 months in some circumstances.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



thomas111 said:


> HI Mark Northam
> I have same situation I am on TR485 if my visa is expire before I can apply 190 so can I apply for student visa? will I get any condition to not be able to apply another visa after I get student visa? or can I make extended for 485?
> thank you


----------



## thomas111 (Jul 1, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Thomas111 -
> 
> Thanks for the question. Subclass 485 holders are eligible to apply for a student visa (for example, subclass 572 vocational) if they meet the other requirements for that student visa - student visas have a list of qualifying existing visas (ie, you must hold a visa on the list if applying for a student visa onshore) and 485 is on the list for 572 and 573 visas. However no way to extend a 485 or apply for another one - the 485 is a once-per-person visa. No way to guarantee not getting a "no further stay" condition on the student visa (condition 8535 or 8534) - however would recommend a course 12 months or longer in duration - the shorter courses tend to get no further stay conditions much more frequently, and I believe it may be mandatory for a student visa less than 10 months in some circumstances.
> 
> ...


HI Mark Northam 
thank you so much for your reply and if I apply for 572 and get bridging A can I cancel to apply for 190 ? also can I claim point for Assistant in Nurse ? -as I have 5 point from Registered Nurse 
-worked as Assistant in Nurse for 4 years (is closely related skilled occupation to RN?) so I can 10 point for this 
Thank you so so much


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Thomas -

Can't give advice on specific skilled cases without a consultation where we go through all of your documents and details - there are just too many overlapping and complex rules with the skilled process - only way to determine things for sure is to work through the process with all data available. If you're interested in a consultation, see my website below in the signature for this post - thanks.

Best,

Mark Northam



thomas111 said:


> HI Mark Northam
> thank you so much for your reply and if I apply for 572 and get bridging A can I cancel to apply for 190 ? also can I claim point for Assistant in Nurse ? -as I have 5 point from Registered Nurse
> -worked as Assistant in Nurse for 4 years (is closely related skilled occupation to RN?) so I can 10 point for this
> Thank you so so much


----------



## thomas111 (Jul 1, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Thomas -
> 
> Can't give advice on specific skilled cases without a consultation where we go through all of your documents and details - there are just too many overlapping and complex rules with the skilled process - only way to determine things for sure is to work through the process with all data available. If you're interested in a consultation, see my website below in the signature for this post - thanks.
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply


----------



## thvu6649 (Jul 15, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Thvu6649 -
> 
> Hard to say whether they will have another intake before October - and given how many people are in your circumstances, the number of people pounding on the NSW Skilled website next time trying to break through and lodge will be even higher. It's an incredibly unfair system.
> 
> ...


Dear Mark,

I've just got another question.

My partner is currently on student visa. He is doing MBA and his student visa expires in December. Would I be able to be nominated as his dependent on student visa so I can legally stay in Australia until Dec?

And if that works, is it possible for me to apply for visa 189 once I've turned 25, while being my partner's dependent on his student visa?

Really looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks so much!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Thvu6649 -

That may work, but I need to discuss complete details with you re: the student visa in a consultation to see if it would work. The rules for adding subsequent entrants onto existing student visas are tricky and there's a very narrow set of rules you have to get through to make this work - they recently tightened this up. If you'd like to book a consultation, see our website link in my signature below.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



thvu6649 said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> I've just got another question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denimar (Jul 15, 2014)

Please,

Could you confirm whether the online form can be found at the first page of NWS Immigration program where it s written 

"Apply online from the 14th July 2014 on this website"

I am unable to post the address here.

I am afraid this form can be found in a different address.

Regards!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The online link has been removed now that the 1,000 application limit was reached.


----------



## r_p_aruns (Jul 15, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> A quick note for those of you looking to apply for state sponsorship in NSW - based on the report of a client who applied today, the website opened for applications at approximately 9:30am local time, and in less than an hour had closed, with a message appearing that there was a "high number of applications" and that applications would be closed until further notice.
> 
> Given server error messages encountered due to (predictably) high demand, applicants looking to apply for NSW state sponsorship would be well advised to be ready to apply the moment the website opens for the next "intake" on 14 October. Hopefully next time around NSW will publicise the time that the website will officially start taking applications so people aren't left to guess as they were this time. Additionally, with NSW applications having already been closed for months, and now closed for another 3 months, there is bound to be a big backlog of people trying to apply.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Thanks for this post. I was one among the unfortunate applicants, who ended up missing the July intake in just minutes.

I am currently working in NSW in a 457 visa, now that NSW is closed for another 3 months, please advise me my chances of getting a sponsorship from Victoria.

My only concern is since I a working here in NSW in 457 visa, will it jeopardize my chance of being sponsored by Victoria. Should Victoria provide sponsorship, I am ready to relocate.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi RP Aruns -

VIC requires a job offer in VIC for 190 applicants who currently live in another Australian state. Beyond that, best to consult the VIC website carefully to see what their various financial, etc requirements are. If you'd like to book a consultation where we can go through your case in detail, please see our website link below in my signature - happy to help.

Best,

Mark Northam



r_p_aruns said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for this post. I was one among the unfortunate applicants, who ended up missing the July intake in just minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's an update from NSW with questions and answers re: the 190 process. Unfortunately it appears there will be no additional intakes other than the 3 more scheduled for this year, and no provisions for those who were able to get part way through the application process and the NSW server crashed under the load.

I have to wonder whether NSW's referring to things as "teething pains" adequately explains the lost opportunities for those who were not lucky enough to break through the logjam at their servers during that chaotic hour on Monday morning...

From NSW Skilled:

*Why was a new online process implemented?*

Until now NSW have had a paper based application system and payment has been by bank cheque or money order. The system has been modernised to allow online applications and electronic payment by credit card. This is a major improvement to the NSW process for Skilled Nominated visa applications.

*Why is the application process being staggered across the year?*

NSW has a limit of 4,000 places available each year for State nominated Skilled Migration. In 2013-14 the 4,000 places were filled by December 2013 and no applications could be lodged for the first six months of 2014.

The application intake for 2014-15 has been staggered across the year to enable better management of the processing of applications. It will also enable monitoring of applications to manage occupational diversity. It is planned that another three intakes of 1,000 applications per intake will be scheduled in 2014-15. Details of the proposed intakes are published on the website. These dates may change once the July 2014 intake has been processed and reviewed. Please continue to check the website for further information.

*Why a 1,000 limit on each intake?*

We have planned for one intake each quarter to allow for processing time and to avoid backlogs. It also allows time to analyse the intake. The analysis will identify ineligible applications and any places that have not been filled will be available in later intakes.

Applicants are required to undertake a self-assessment against a set of criteria which is then reviewed by the Migration Services Team. Our experience is that applicants are unlikely to apply if they do not meet the points test and that most applicants are successful in gaining nomination.

*Can paper based applications be submitted now?*

No-only on-line applications will be accepted. Paper applications will not be assessed.

*Have you had any technical problems with the online system?*

Despite extensive testing undertaken prior to the launch of the new online system, some teething problems were expected. Because of the large number of applications lodged at one time, the application server shut down and issues detected (e.g. difficulty nominating an occupation and calculation of age). A number of users have provided valuable feedback and this will assist us to refine the system so that it is improved in time for the next intake. The introduction of the online system is major reform which we are improving on a continual basis. User feedback is essential for this process.

*I experienced technical issues which prevented me from making my payment. What can I do?*

An application will only be considered where payment was successfully made and confirmed with a payment receipt which contains a one to three digit reference number.

If you would like to apply at a future date, you will need to apply in the next intake. Your application would be considered if you have submitted a complete application and successfully made payment. Please refer to the website: Live and Work in NSW Live & work in NSW - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

*When was it decided to announce the opening of the applications on 14 July?*

The date for the launch of the new system was announced on the NSW Trade & Investment website on 1 July 2014.

*What alternatives are available to skilled migrants who failed to successfully submit their application in this intake?*

We plan to conduct three more intakes in 2014-15 and prospective applicants are able to apply.

The NSW Government also encourages potential applicants to try alternative pathways, including exploring opportunities to gain regional sponsorship. There are significant opportunities in regional NSW for skilled migrants and potential applicants are encouraged to visit NSW Trade & Investment's website for more details.

*When will my application be processed?*

Applications will be dealt with in receipt order and we will publish updated processing times on the website regularly. We anticipate providing an update on processing times for the July 2014 intake on the 31st July.

*My visa is expiring and I was not able to apply. What can I do?*

State nomination is one of a range of visa options that prospective migrants can consider. For more information on other visa options, prospective applicants can refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection website.

(End of quote from NSW Skilled)


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I love the hand wringing: "We encourage people to try other avenues.....There's a wide range of other options...." is there really?!

I'm going to be very interested to see what the next allocation quota is going to be. If they keep to their word, allocations that weren't filled this time due to ineligible applicants will be included in the next allocation. If a large proportion were ineligible there's a great argument to be made against this system.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

thvu6649 said:


> That is very sad.
> 
> I was one of the unlucky people who didn't successfully lodge an application yesterday morning.
> 
> ...


I am in exactly the same position. I got a positive skill assessment mid January 2013, a month after NSW had stopped accepting applications for the 2013-2014 financial year.

Been waiting ever since. 
I live in Europe so I'm 8 hours behind NSW. I had a look on the NSW website when it was between midnight and 1 AM in case it came online at midnight (which I doubted but I wanted to be sure). I checked again at midnight here (8AM NSW) and nothing. Waited until 9AM NSW time before I went to bed. I figured I could do it when I wake up before I went to work. Could barely sleep and kept checking the website from time to time. Suddenly the link was there but not working. Then suddenly it was working, so I completed it and took my time (still had to transfer some files from my HDD to my laptop) and I was careful, double and triplechecking everything since I didnt want to make a mistake. I clicked on "Pay Now"and the button didnt do anything. Checked to see if I could open the form in a new window and there it said it was offline. Stayed awake for 2 more hours in case it came online again. Didnt happen and I was absolutely gutted.

It is an unfair system but to me its the only chance of getting a visa. I only have 55 points without the SS, I'm not claiming points for experience and I have only started to work in my ACS profession again since a month. (for the first time in a few years)
As soon as they implement something about minimum work experience or whatever I'm out.

People had been waiting 7 months for this and in those 7 months more and more people got their necessary documents (IELTS, Skill assessment) ready and got added to the pile of people waiting.

New online processing for skilled migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW



> Details of the proposed intakes are published on the website. These dates may change once the July 2014 intake has been processed and reviewed. Please continue to check the website for further informatio


I called the NSW number yesterday and they said their management is reviewing everything because of the massive success and "sellout"in a very short time. I also asked if the time of opening would be published next time but they couldnt give me an answer to that. I reckon that they will because this was absolutely retarded.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I imagine that announcing the time in advance would make the website even more likely to crash.  Your story is just absolutely heartbreaking, thomasvo. How painful to be SO close and not make it through.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

I know 

I had the form completed and everything and I didnt shut that window on my computer until last night. I took screenshots and everything.
Maybe I should send them my screenshots and attachments and hope they feel sorry for me, haha


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Unfortunately I'd be willing to bet they have thousands of people in the same boat.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

I was only kidding. Laughing with my own misery.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Their response today made it pretty clear they considered their procedures a "major improvement", despite so many people being turned away or getting half way through an application and getting blown out. The arrogance of these people as they work so hard to dodge any culpability for the easily-predictable system failures is breathtaking. And what about next time - thousands more people, 1,000 spots, and more server meltdowns? Even if they double their server capacity, what will that reduce the time window to... 10 minutes? 5 minutes? It becomes a matter of luck then, not merit, timing, or first-in-first-out.

They might as well save the (taxpayers) a boatload money they're spending on their inadequate IT infrastructure and buy one of those big plexiglass drums with a crank on the side, fill it full of ping-pong balls with each applicant's number on it, and spin away just like the Lotto. Whether it's getting the lucky ball, or getting lucky by being one of the applications that doesn't get blown out by the IT problems or gets in during a tiny opening window timeframe, it still comes down to luck.

Ill-conceived doesn't begin to cover this debacle.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

It will come down to pure luck I'm afraid


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Thomasvo, yours is exactly the situation we can anticipate happening to thousands of applicants and is in no way acceptable. I know many agents will be complaining individually about this system and the MIA (essentially a union for migration agents) will no doubt do the same. I would recommend any applicants affected also voice their complaints as this is the only way a change will ever occur.


----------



## Depressedfish (Sep 27, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> Thomasvo, yours is exactly the situation we can anticipate happening to thousands of applicants and is in no way acceptable. I know many agents will be complaining individually about this system and the MIA (essentially a union for migration agents) will no doubt do the same. I would recommend any applicants affected also voice their complaints as this is the only way a change will ever occur.


On the other hand, for people like us that are short by 5 points, I am not sure how changes to the system will help.

If NSW decides to look at all applications first and approve them based on merit, then wouldn't it also be the points based and we will be bottom of the rank anyway?

@thomasvo: Is your profession on SOL? If all you are missing is 5 points then you can look at doing the translation test (NAATI) or improve your IELTS score for the extra points.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Depressedfish said:


> On the other hand, for people like us that are short by 5 points, I am not sure how changes to the system will help.
> 
> If NSW decides to look at all applications first and approve them based on merit, then wouldn't it also be the points based and we will be bottom of the rank anyway?
> 
> @thomasvo: Is your profession on SOL? If all you are missing is 5 points then you can look at doing the translation test (NAATI) or improve your IELTS score for the extra points.


The point is an application based on merit would be more beneficial to the state and a lot fairer on applicants than a simple 'who can get their application in the fastest during a 1 hour window' system.

The state wants high quality applicants from set occupations to fill skill shortages, they could easily devise a system to meet those requirements. Instead they could now have the possibility of 1,000 applicants, all on the lowest score, all from one occupation, just because they happened to lodge faster than anyone else........Terrible system.

I would laugh like crazy if NSW suddenly got an influx of 1,000 accountants, while doctors, specialised engineers and needed tradies have to sit waiting till October.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Adam -

Actually they have established individual per-occupation quota numbers per-intake, but these like many things with NSW are unannounced. So there is a secret number of doctors that they will accept per each intake (some number far less than 1,000 since the total of all the per-occupation quotas adds up to 1,000 I would think). They've said that if an occupation is maxed out during an intake, it will become impossible to lodge a further application during that intake for that application, while it may still be possible at that moment to lodge other applications for other occupations that have not reached their per-occupation quota.

But as we've discussed, the entire system becomes a joke when you consider the short timeframe and inadequate IT resources NSW has allocated for this project where just getting ANY application in while trying to break through all the server crashes and broken connections is a matter of luck, not timing or skill. Even if they bring on all the servers and bandwidth necessary to handle the thousands of people slamming their site at once trying to lodge, what's that going to bring the timeframe down to... 5 minutes? Ie, 1,000 people lodging their application at the starting time when the applications open, if doing that simultaenously and taking 5 minutes, would result in the window for applying being 5 minutes long. Add into that per-occupation maximums slowing things down a bit and we're at what, 10 minutes? 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting, so the system supposedly keeps a real-time count of the number of total applications, *and* the number of applications within a set occupation, and automatically adjusts whether a person can apply or not according to those factors? No wonder it crashed. This is really doomed to fail, I wonder how long it's going to take them to realise it.

We've already decided that it's not ethical to suggest NSW state sponsorship as an option to a client if this system carries on. It leaves far too much to chance.....Crazy system.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Adam -

That's our policy now going forward as well - if you want to play risks, go to Vegas. If you want a fair and reasonable chance to be professionally and competently assessed for a state sponsored visa for Australia, don't choose NSW until they adopt a system that reflects that sort of an approach in actions, not just words.

Best,

Mark



Adam Grey said:


> Interesting, so the system supposedly keeps a real-time count of the number of total applications, *and* the number of applications within a set occupation, and automatically adjusts whether a person can apply or not according to those factors? No wonder it crashed. This is really doomed to fail, I wonder how long it's going to take them to realise it.
> 
> We've already decided that it's not ethical to suggest NSW state sponsorship as an option to a client if this system carries on. It leaves far too much to chance.....Crazy system.


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

It's a shame a lot of the 'competition' won't lose any sleep over taking those clients on though! We could all be millionaires if it wasn't for these damn consciences!


----------



## louis ho (Jul 21, 2014)

Dear Sir Mark and my friends,

First of all, I would like to send my sincere apologizes to all the unlucky applicants who was not able to lodge the application on July 14th. Yes, I do understand your sadness, your disappointing, your anger, your downfeeling...so on and so forth.

Exactly I was one of the unlucky person last year when I got my skill assessment on 23 Dec 2013 ( skill document dated 22 Dec 2013 ) and I was planning to apply on 24th December 2013. However, NSW announced the cap of 4000 applications on 24th December hence I could not apply. You are sure to know what was my feeling and thoughts that moment. But I do not give up. And my lesson learn is the CAP will continue and quickly filled on 1st July because huge pipeline application from Dec 2013 when they advised they will open on 1st July. I am patient to wait, practice IELTS to improve score from 6.5 ( R 7, L 6.5, S 6.5, W 6.0) to 7.0 during 3 months. I set my plan to visit NSW website weekly basis to know their recent update. Here are what my gains:

1) Visit on 1st July: good news that Skill Occupational List are unchanged and added more job categorizes. Knowing also they will publish details of requirement on 14th July.
2) Visit on 10th July: no news update
3) Visit on 11th July: details of requirements listed as you already know, 4 intakes, 1000 applications max..., importantly, they required documents must be in colours scanned, must named appropriately, total should not larger than MB25. 
I re-scanned the full set of documents, follow exactly the same what they request. 
4) Visit on 12AM 13th: no things update.
5) Visit on 8AM: no things update
6) Visit on 9AM: still nothings.
7) Visit 9:30AM: APPLY ONLINE button appeared. I did applied and I am lucky to lodge my application. Though I think I am the very first person to applied ( ?) but when my payment was successful, my receipt order was at 5xx.

So what I am sharing to you that luckiness will not come to anyone if he is not well-prepared, driven, try best and patient. Cross your finger and I wish you all luck.

For someone who say NSW system is not fair, crazy, not human being, you may right but you should not apply NSW sponsorship other than go to Vegas as Mark said.

Thinking why you did not fail into 1000 application pool for 1st intake?
- You are faster than them? No, you are not, if yes, then you can apply.
- You are driven than them? No, you are not, they have more very strong interest in NSW sponsorship.
- You are well-prepared than them? No you are not, if yes, then you can apply.

However, you said 1000 applicants may not skillful than you, may not smarter than you... You may be right. But how to prove it? Firstly you should fall into 1000 applicant pool to be considered.

Hence last word, do not give up if you still continue NSW's nomination. Follow to your target : FALL into 1000 applicant for 2nd intake.

Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Louis -

Great post. Problem I have is, even for people who got in before the 1,000 point was reached, NSW's faulty servers would blow them out before the payment page was reached, requiring them to start again, then causing them to miss the 1,000 mark. If the system at least honoured those who got in first and allowed them to complete the process without technical problems, that would be one thing, but when you add in faulty technology to the mix, it adds a random element to the mix that removes any sense of fairness and leaves it as simply a random choice among those who were able to get in around the correct time. Given the human cost of this - people having to depart Australia who couldn't get their application lodged in time, people whose age changed after that and destroyed any further reasonable chance for a skilled visa, etc, it's my feeling that NSW has taken a very casual attitude towards a situation that has a real human cost that they don't seem to recognise. If they are failing to provide a fair, accessible way to apply for visas, then they are failing at their most BASIC responsibility in their jobs.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm glad you got your application in on time.

I dare say some of the people that did not get the chance to apply this time may have missed their one and only opportunity to migrate ever. That could have been their dream and they would've already spent thousands and months reaching that point just to have the door slammed in their face because they didn't happen to be online during an unannounced 1 hour window and extremely quick with an application.

Fair? Absolutely not. It's a downright stupid idea, there's no getting around it.


----------



## murtza4u (May 19, 2013)

Respected experts,

I'm also planning for 1st of October (261313 Software Engineer). Would someone guide/help by answering a couple of my questions?

1. What documents should I make ready at the time I apply for state sponsorship? Is it Bachelor & Master degrees with transcripts, Employment reference letters. Skill Assessment letter and IELTS? What other information or things they require in SS online application? How many steps involve?

2. Do I have to use only PDF or do they accept image scans (JPG) as well? 

3. When should I submit my EOI? A day before 1st October? Sorry I don't know the exact sequence of EOI and SS online application. 

Any other recommendation?

Dear Mark Northam & Adam Grey, your expert suggestions would really help


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Murtza4u -

Each state is different - highly recommend you do your homework and research the current requirements for the state(s) you are interested in applying for sponsorship to - there is no substitute for doing careful research in this area, especially since each state has their own set of rules and regulations, and they are always changing! Most states expect you to have your EOI lodged when you apply for the state, unless like WA they require an invitation from them first (the state, that is) before you can apply to the state. Again, research is the key.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



murtza4u said:


> Respected experts,
> 
> I'm also planning for 1st of October (261313 Software Engineer). Would someone guide/help by answering a couple of my questions?
> 
> ...


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi, im new to t!his forum and I really admire how everyone is very helpful. Just a quick question, where do the link for NSW STate sponsor be posted? I mean which part of their website will it show up? Url link will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joshkiedis -

Here's the main link to NSW Skilled Migration:

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

You'll have to go on there and explore where they put up the links for actually applying - not sure if they will use the same system as last time or not, so best to get very familiar with their website and see what they post there.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi, im new to t!his forum and I really admire how everyone is very helpful. Just a quick question, where do the link for NSW STate sponsor be posted? I mean which part of their website will it show up? Url link will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Mark, 

Thank you so much for a prompt reply. You have been very helpful with everyone here. 

I will explore the website as you said but out of curiosity, was that the url link you just posted the exact web page they posted the application opening last July? 

Just to share my story, i had my academic ielts result a couple of months ago, with 8 band score on all components except writing (7.5. It was 8 prior to that but I only got 6.5 on reading). Me and my agent lodged my application for independent skilled last 10th July and that day I was thinking I should have tried for nsw ss instead. Few weeks after CPA AUSTRALIA, knocked off my overseas employment experience as they said that experience must have had come after I finished my degree in Australia. Due to that, we had to pull out my EOI in SkillSellect. I didnt finish my degree in my country but work as account assistant for 5 years. Anyhow, this decision by CPA brought my points dropped to 55, i also turned 33 this year so I already lost 5 points prior to that. 

Yes, currently I am currently sitting on 55 points and will try the nsw ss this October. I will also book for naati test as my safety net (hopefully I pass it). 

Thanks again for your advice Michael.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joshkiedis -

I believe the actual application page was on a link that was on the main page, but was only there for the very short period that applications were open - you'll have to explore their site for more details, and there's no guarantee that things will be the same for the next intake round in October.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank you so much for a prompt reply. You have been very helpful with everyone here.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Mark, 

I want to get this chance to ask you and anyone here about how difficult is the NAATI TEST. I am thinking to sit for this test at paraprof levelbut i heard ma y say its difficult some say its not. Is it really difficult? Writing is my weakest on my ielts exam a d i alwas get good score on speaking? Which should i take? Interpreter or translator. Filipino/tagalog is my first language by the way. Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joshkiedis (I'm talking to you on two different threads!)

I've heard the NAATI test (or NAATI supervised test at other schools) can be very challenging - hopefully you'll hear from people who have actually taken the test, but this is the "word of mouth" I've heard (disclosure: I've never taken the test myself!).

Best,

Mark


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

thvu6649 said:


> That is very sad.
> 
> I was one of the unlucky people who didn't successfully lodge an application yesterday morning.
> 
> ...


Hi, can i please ask which part of the website did the opening for nsw state sponsor application pops out? Was it in main page, would you mind posting a link please? Im very anxious as this is the only option i have, i lost 5points this year and another 5 points when cpa did not accept my work exp so im sitting on 55 points. And what does it says when the opening shows up? Was it something that says like "APPLY ONLINE"

Thank you in advance.

Regarda,

JOSH


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Josh -

It was on the main skilled page, but don't assume it will be there next time. Nobody can post the link since the link disappears when the quota fills up (took less than an hour last time).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi, can i please ask which part of the website did the opening for nsw state sponsor application pops out? Was it in main page, would you mind posting a link please? Im very anxious as this is the only option i have, i lost 5points this year and another 5 points when cpa did not accept my work exp so im sitting on 55 points. And what does it says when the opening shows up? Was it something that says like "APPLY ONLINE"
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Mark, 

Can I please request your opinion with this, I had my assessment with CPA AUSTRALIA when i get 7 band score on ielts (L8 R8 W7 S 8). I am thinking to re-sit the test and aim for all band score of 8 to get additional ten points for immi. Do I need to take an academic again or i can be awarded with points if i just take the general one. An agent told me general is ok to get awarded points since CPA already gave me assessment but CPA says otherwise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

i meant CPa customer service says otherwise. I am hoping she's wrong thats why i am searching for another agents opinion. Thanks again.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joshkiedis -

I don't see a problem with that - one IELTS test does not nullify or replace another one. Taking another test to get all 8's in no way invalidates the previous test you took to qualify for CPA Australia. Not even sure how they would know (or would care?) about your visa application - that's none of their business actually.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Can I please request your opinion with this, I had my assessment with CPA AUSTRALIA when i get 7 band score on ielts (L8 R8 W7 S 8). I am thinking to re-sit the test and aim for all band score of 8 to get additional ten points for immi. Do I need to take an academic again or i can be awarded with points if i just take the general one. An agent told me general is ok to get awarded points since CPA already gave me assessment but CPA says otherwise. Thank you in advance.


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Joshkiedis -
> 
> I don't see a problem with that - one IELTS test does not nullify or replace another one. Taking another test to get all 8's in no way invalidates the previous test you took to qualify for CPA Australia. Not even sure how they would know (or would care?) about your visa application - that's none of their business actually.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Does that mean Diac can award me additional 10 points ig i get all 8 bamd score but in General ielts not academic? Once again thanks so much.

Regards

Joseph


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, exactly. DIBP accepts either General or Academic IELTS testing, while CPA Australia accepts only Academic. So you can't use the General test to qualify for CPA Australia, but you can use it to get points with DIBP (formerly DIAC).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Does that mean Diac can award me additional 10 points ig i get all 8 bamd score but in General ielts not academic? Once again thanks so much.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Yes, exactly. DIBP accepts either General or Academic IELTS testing, while CPA Australia accepts only Academic. So you can't use the General test to qualify for CPA Australia, but you can use it to get points with DIBP (formerly DIAC).
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. You have a great day.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

Does anybody know at what time the form will come online on the 14th? I know that in July it was sometime between 9 and 10AM (Sydney time)

Still no news on the NSW website.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Thomasavo -

Yup, just like last time, keeping everyone in the dark. If I recall it opened at 9:30am Sydney time, but I would not depend on that since they could change things. Given they have not announced the time, I would suggest checking shortly after midnight on the night before Sydney time to see if they happen to open it at midnight - then, check periodically after that perhaps starting at 8am if you dont' want to stay up between midnight and 8am.

Yet another slap in the face to intending migrants, forcing everyone to guess the opening time, etc. A poorly managed process to say the least.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



thomasvo said:


> Does anybody know at what time the form will come online on the 14th? I know that in July it was sometime between 9 and 10AM (Sydney time)
> 
> Still no news on the NSW website.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

It opens on the 14th of october, no?
Since you mention tonight...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry - typo - yes 14 Oct is still the date they are saying they will have another "intake".

Best,

Mark



thomasvo said:


> It opens on the 14th of october, no?
> Since you mention tonight...


----------



## awez_ahead (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Mark,
I believe the occupation list will get updated tomorrow as per the dates on the NSW site. However the "As at" date on the current Sol is 8/9 with no such updates on the site. Is this normal or is there something here to look out for ?

Thanks.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

No, they updated it last on the 8th of september but the file will be updated again tomorrow. I dont know what they changed in september.


----------



## awez_ahead (Sep 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> No, they updated it last on the 8th of september but the file will be updated again tomorrow. I dont know what they changed in september.


Yes same view here. Was it mentioned anywhere that it would be updated or it has been updated at that date ? I just see that ate on the sol itself.
Not a big deal of course but just getting curious as the D day approaches.

Thanks!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Not sure - not enough info from them to say. We'll all be watching the occuaption list starting from tomorrow to see what transpires...

Best,

Mark Northam



awez_ahead said:


> Hi Mark,
> I believe the occupation list will get updated tomorrow as per the dates on the NSW site. However the "As at" date on the current Sol is 8/9 with no such updates on the site. Is this normal or is there something here to look out for ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

The big update everyone was waiting for:
NSW SOL: TBA (estimated mid october)
Applications open: TBA (estimated late october)

Disappointing...they keep messing with us. Very unprofessional...


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

maggie-may24 said:


> It's probably easier to get Rolling Stones tickets.


I got some "lucky dip" tickets for the Hunter Valley concert in November. I still can't believe it...


----------



## awez_ahead (Sep 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> The big update everyone was waiting for:
> NSW SOL: TBA (estimated mid october)
> Applications open: TBA (estimated late october)
> 
> Disappointing...they keep messing with us. Very unprofessional...


What a bummer! 
What could be the reason for this pushing of dates especially after having received the first intake in just an hours time instead of the stipulated 4-6 weeks? I mean processing delay could hardly be a reason here.
Worse still the October dates are only estimated yet, not even final.


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

*NSW Oct 2014 intake occupation list*

It's heartbreaking to see my occupation removed this intake. Those who are interested to view the full list could find the updated here:

*business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-nominated-migration/october-2014-intake*
(just copy and paste the above to address bar and youll see it. I am not allowed to embed link to external sites as a newbie here  )

"NSW is pleased to announce that the October 2014 intake for the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) program will open on *22nd of October at 10:00*, Australian Eastern Standard time (UTC+10). This intake will be open for 1,000 applications."

*Occupations temporarily suspended from the SOL for October 2014 intake*

ANZSCO code

Occupation

Occupation group

221111

Accountant (General)

Business & Finance

221112

Management Accountant

Business & Finance

221113

Taxation Accountant

Business & Finance

261111

ICT Business Analyst

ICT

261112

Systems Analyst

ICT

261311

Analyst Programmer

ICT

261312

Developer Programmer

ICT

261313

Software Engineer

ICT

262113

Systems Administrator

ICT

263111

Computer Network & Systems Engineer

ICT

263311

Telecommunications Engineer

ICT

263312

Telecommunications Network Engineer

ICT

Good luck!


----------



## awez_ahead (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh dear! This is indeed heart breaking for all who fall in these occupation categories.
Is this list final as th main page still shows TBA ?

Thanks.


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

awez_ahead said:


> Oh dear! This is indeed heart breaking for all who fall in these occupation categories.
> Is this list final as th main page still shows TBA ?
> 
> Thanks.


It is official!!!. They should have updated the main page at the same time publishing this.

If you view the main page and simultaneously look at the left menu list to see the link to October 2014 Intake (showing the page I quoted earlier) right beneath the main menu Skilled nominated migration (190) i.e the main page you sees shown as TBA

Hope this helps. I am more than heart broken to see it today as I have checked it daily since 1/10


----------



## awez_ahead (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes I figured that finally, was just hoping it was not the final call for Oct 2014 
I guess the suspensions are out and the final list is yet to be put up.

Same "heart condition" here mate


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

awez_ahead said:


> Yes I figured that finally, was just hoping it was not the final call for Oct 2014
> I guess the suspensions are out and the final list is yet to be put up.
> 
> Same "heart condition" here mate


Fingers crossed then....here lies another dash of hope...


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

byebye to my only chance of getting a visa


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> byebye to my only chance of getting a visa


Hi thomasvo, how about working on your IELTS? I am betting on it now ...needs 8 for every band ...at least something to hold on to


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

doesnt matter, I used to be a systems administrator (Im in support now unfortunately) and my experience is not recent, it dates from 4 years ago. So as far as I know my only chance was getting sponsored by NSW.


----------



## Depressedfish (Sep 27, 2013)

Are there additional requirements for NSW application for inter-state applicants? I know some states requires you to have a job offer prior to sponsorship if you are onshore but I can't find anything for NSW.


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> doesnt matter, I used to be a systems administrator (Im in support now unfortunately) and my experience is not recent, it dates from 4 years ago. So as far as I know my only chance was getting sponsored by NSW.


Hi buddy, have you thought of Northern Territory? Seems like your occupation is still in their list. However they have different requirements and processes to apply. Have a look at 
dob.nt.gov.au/Employment/workforce-development/Documents/2014_ntsopl.pdf


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

Depressedfish said:


> Are there additional requirements for NSW application for inter-state applicants? I know some states requires you to have a job offer prior to sponsorship if you are onshore but I can't find anything for NSW.


Nope. As far as I am aware, you do not need a job offer/current employment in NSW to apply for it. As long as you meet all other requirements

In order to be considered for nomination by NSW for the 190 visa, the applicant must:

have been assessed by an authorised skills assessment body as suitably skilled in an occupation listed on the NSW Skilled Occupations List for the 190 visa;
demonstrate that they meet the relevant visa criteria set by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) for the 190 visa, including age, English language and points test requirements;
commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa; and
lodge a valid application for nomination, including payment of the correct application fee.

details are at business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-nominated-migration


----------



## jasper2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

I have a quick question:

If someone fulfills the one year Australian work experience requirement to get 5 points just after a couple of days of the deadline of the NSW nomination application, would the NSW consider this 5 points for nomination? 

Thanks


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

jasper2011 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a quick question:
> 
> ...


I would say there is a high chance they will consider given the skilled employment counts at the time of visa invitation. As long as you could provide evidence you meet the 1 year Australian skilled employment - i think you can be awarded 5 points. I think you should go for it or contact NSW nomination team directly if you are still unsure. Good luck!

I have no chance here anymore it seems

-----------------------------
Pls give me a thumbs up if my answer helps


----------



## jasper2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

contomcoi said:


> I would say there is a high chance they will consider given the skilled employment counts at the time of visa invitation. As long as you could provide evidence you meet the 1 year Australian skilled employment - i think you can be awarded 5 points. I think you should go for it or contact NSW nomination team directly if you are still unsure. Good luck!
> 
> I have no chance here anymore it seems
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi All -

I received some news that the closing of certain occupations by NSW skilled may be only a temporary closure, done to try and alleviate the avalanche of applications for the highly popular IT professions that were closed. If this is the case, it opens up the possibility that these occupations may be re-opened later in the programme year (ie, between now and 30 June 2015). Of course no way to tell for sure, but if accurate, this at least provides for the possibility of re-opening of some or all of these occupations later in the programme year depending on how the other intakes perform. 

Another note - since NSW is limiting applications to the first 1,000 applications, regardless of whether the applications succeed or not, it makes sense that later in the year they may open up more spots (and potentially closed occupations) to backfill the spots from the earlier intake rounds that were not filled as the applicants did not qualify for one reason or another.

Also have heard that NSW Skilled is looking to move away from the "first in, first out" model next year, which in my view would be a very good thing.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I received some news that the closing of certain occupations by NSW skilled may be only a temporary closure, done to try and alleviate the avalanche of applications for the highly popular IT professions that were closed. If this is the case, it opens up the possibility that these occupations may be re-opened later in the programme year (ie, between now and 30 June 2015). Of course no way to tell for sure, but if accurate, this at least provides for the possibility of re-opening of some or all of these occupations later in the programme year depending on how the other intakes perform.
> 
> ...


Mark, I am truely your big fan now!!! I came to this thread first hand the other days when searching about NSW nomination - reading your comments towards the process. I have become a member of the forum seeking advice/sharing stories and will try to be active as you are.

I really think your voice & others here do contribute to the possibility of reviewing the current process in the upcoming intake...

You don't know how much hope you have brought to many of us here with this news that they might reopen those occupations in the time to come as well!!!


----------



## awez_ahead (Sep 30, 2014)

Mark, thanks for the encouraging news!
I second contomcoi's view on this, especially the acknowledgement on intake process review which should draw a lot of appreciation.
This looks set for better times ahead.


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I received some news that the closing of certain occupations by NSW skilled may be only a temporary closure, done to try and alleviate the avalanche of applications for the highly popular IT professions that were closed. If this is the case, it opens up the possibility that these occupations may be re-opened later in the programme year (ie, between now and 30 June 2015). Of course no way to tell for sure, but if accurate, this at least provides for the possibility of re-opening of some or all of these occupations later in the programme year depending on how the other intakes perform.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I am one of many who are devastated when NSW took Accounting off SOL. I was looking forward to this October intake but sadly I cannot apply no more ( I would have had applied last July but my agent insist not to and instead go for independent skilled which eventually did not go well).

I currently have 55 points and I am considering NSW regional (Orana region) as I have seen there still have Accounting Taxation and Management on the list. My assessment from CPA is Accounting General but I believe I can have it re-assess as Acctng management or Taxation, please correct me if I am wrong with this.

May I also ask, If I apply for NSW Skilled Regional and get approved, can I still apply for independent skilled if and when I get 5 points from NAATI or IELTS (band 8 Score)?

Again thank you in advance.

Regards,

Joseph


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joshkiedis -

Re: re-assessment - you'll need to check with your skills assessor on their specific rules for the 2 occupations (current assessment, requested re-assessment occupation). If you have a 489 application lodged or granted, no problem about lodging a 189 at any point during that process.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I am one of many who are devastated when NSW took Accounting off SOL. I was looking forward to this October intake but sadly I cannot apply no more ( I would have had applied last July but my agent insist not to and instead go for independent skilled which eventually did not go well).
> 
> ...


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Joshkiedis -
> 
> Re: re-assessment - you'll need to check with your skills assessor on their specific rules for the 2 occupations (current assessment, requested re-assessment occupation). If you have a 489 application lodged or granted, no problem about lodging a 189 at any point during that process.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for a quick response Mark. You are very efficient in providing us answers.

I will checked with CPA tomorrow. All NSW regions have taken IT and Accounting off the lists and Orana Region is the only one left. I am very worried that they may take the accounting off as well this January that is why I am thinking to apply for regional as soon as possible while at the same time continue to attemp Ielts and try NAATI as well. Can i ask again, what are your thought on this idea?

Best regards,

Joseph


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joseph -

The idea makes sense in theory - but I don't have enough details about your case to give you any specific advise.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Thank you very much for a quick response Mark. You are very efficient in providing us answers.
> 
> I will checked with CPA tomorrow. All NSW regions have taken IT and Accounting off the lists and Orana Region is the only one left. I am very worried that they may take the accounting off as well this January that is why I am thinking to apply for regional as soon as possible while at the same time continue to attemp Ielts and try NAATI as well. Can i ask again, what are your thought on this idea?
> 
> ...


----------



## subhasamaran (Oct 13, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I received some news that the closing of certain occupations by NSW skilled may be only a temporary closure, done to try and alleviate the avalanche of applications for the highly popular IT professions that were closed. If this is the case, it opens up the possibility that these occupations may be re-opened later in the programme year (ie, between now and 30 June 2015). Of course no way to tell for sure, but if accurate, this at least provides for the possibility of re-opening of some or all of these occupations later in the programme year depending on how the other intakes perform.
> 
> ...


Hi MarkNortham

I am Subha From India i am planning to apply under the Engg Technologist category (233914).for the NSW state Nomination on 22nd October.
I have done my both my Educational qualifications and Skilled Work Exp assesed by Engineers Australia.i have ielts 6 band in all.

i have a few questions..

1. if i apply whether my Application will be Succesful or not(Just asking out of curiosity)

2 Also Since i have done my Skilled Employment Assesed my Engineers Australia is it Required to load (Documents like Appointment Letter,Pay Slips,Bank statement,Tax paper and Letter of Reference) Duirng filing my NSW 190 Application or my Assesment letter is Enough kindly clarify

3 Also i am planning to do the Application not through the agent will tat make any difference or agent help is definterly required ?

Thanks & Regards
Subha


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

I've given up on NSW SS. I had a positive assessment from ACS last year as system administrator 262133. I submitted a new assessment 2 weeks ago to get assessed as a Computer network and systems engineer 263111. It came back positive 2 days ago. I had it in my head that this would never work and it was sort of a desperate attempt so I was very happy and surprised when I got the result.
This means that I can get a 189 visa if I get 60 points (55 currently but Im going to do my english test again to get 10 extra points) Since I can try the IELTS test as much as I want I can only assume that I will eventually make it. I've dont it twice so far and I always have 8 or higher on everything except for one silly 7.5
Screw you NSW SS


----------



## contomcoi (Oct 6, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I've given up on NSW SS. I had a positive assessment from ACS last year as system administrator 262133. I submitted a new assessment 2 weeks ago to get assessed as a Computer network and systems engineer 263111. It came back positive 2 days ago. I had it in my head that this would never work and it was sort of a desperate attempt so I was very happy and surprised when I got the result.
> This means that I can get a 189 visa if I get 60 points (55 currently but Im going to do my english test again to get 10 extra points) Since I can try the IELTS test as much as I want I can only assume that I will eventually make it. I've dont it twice so far and I always have 8 or higher on everything except for one silly 7.5
> Screw you NSW SS


Good on you Thomas! I am aiming to get 8 IELTs too. Are you in Melbourne and would you like to team up for test revision? All the best


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Joshkiedis -
> 
> Re: re-assessment - you'll need to check with your skills assessor on their specific rules for the 2 occupations (current assessment, requested re-assessment occupation). If you have a 489 application lodged or granted, no problem about lodging a 189 at any point during that process.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

If 489 was approved and eventually I met the 60 points for 189 and lodge eoi for this, does holding a 489 visa have a negative implication on the chances of getting invited from skill select? I know it is the DIBP discretion but I cant stop to worry that I may not be invited if I just recently have applied for and have granted for 489 visa. Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Josh


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

contomcoi said:


> Good on you Thomas! I am aiming to get 8 IELTs too. Are you in Melbourne and would you like to team up for test revision? All the best


Im offshore mate


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Josh -

No negative issue I know of re: holding 489 and applying for 189 or 190 - they are different types of visas (489 is provisional, 189/190 are PR) with different assessments, etc. If/when issued, the 189 or 190 would simply replace the 489.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> If 489 was approved and eventually I met the 60 points for 189 and lodge eoi for this, does holding a 489 visa have a negative implication on the chances of getting invited from skill select? I know it is the DIBP discretion but I cant stop to worry that I may not be invited if I just recently have applied for and have granted for 489 visa. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Josh -
> 
> No negative issue I know of re: holding 489 and applying for 189 or 190 - they are different types of visas (489 is provisional, 189/190 are PR) with different assessments, etc. If/when issued, the 189 or 190 would simply replace the 489.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mark.

Ill give an IELTS a go and hope to get an 8 in all band until December, if unsuccessful with this I feel like I have to lodge for 489 and hope to get invited before a new nsw sol is updated around January 2015. I am afraid that it is only Orana region has the accounting on the list and they may take this out also on January and in this case I will be screwed as I will be running with no option because my 485 visa will expires on March.

I dont want to leave Sydney as much as possible as I am already settled down here with decent jobs. This is a very uneasy situation that it is like a gamble of apply now for 489 before they remove it as well or just wait till new nsw sol is posted as they may put the accounting back.. It is so difficult situation.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joshkiedis -

Sounds like a plan! Re: IELTS test preparation and strategy, we recommend Scotts English (http://scottsenglish.com) - it's a great course that you can take online, is very reasonably priced, and is effective at helping perform better on the IELTS test.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Thanks again Mark.
> 
> Ill give an IELTS a go and hope to get an 8 in all band until December, if unsuccessful with this I feel like I have to lodge for 489 and hope to get invited before a new nsw sol is updated around January 2015. I am afraid that it is only Orana region has the accounting on the list and they may take this out also on January and in this case I will be screwed as I will be running with no option because my 485 visa will expires on March.
> 
> I dont want to leave Sydney as much as possible as I am already settled down here with decent jobs. This is a very uneasy situation that it is like a gamble of apply now for 489 before they remove it as well or just wait till new nsw sol is posted as they may put the accounting back.. It is so difficult situation.


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Joshkiedis -
> 
> Sounds like a plan! Re: IELTS test preparation and strategy, we recommend Scotts English (IELTS Practice Course, IELTS Sample Tests, IELTS Study :: Welcome to Scott's English Success!) - it's a great course that you can take online, is very reasonably priced, and is effective at helping perform better on the IELTS test.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark. The link does not open though. Could be typo? By the way, one more question please, just to have some clarification, since 489 is a pathway, after two years of spending time in Orana and working fulltime, do I have to still nominate an occupation when applying for PR? I believe I dont have to but I thought I may have to ask for verification.

Regards,

Josh


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Josh -

Please check the link in the previous post again - seems to work OK now - note that it's a dot-com, not dot-com-dot-au link. Re: 887 visa after living/working in regional area on a 489, no need to nominate or qualify for a particular occupation for the 887.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Thank you Mark. The link does not open though. Could be typo? By the way, one more question please, just to have some clarification, since 489 is a pathway, after two years of spending time in Orana and working fulltime, do I have to still nominate an occupation when applying for PR? I believe I dont have to but I thought I may have to ask for verification.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Josh


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Josh -
> 
> Please check the link in the previous post again - seems to work OK now - note that it's a dot-com, not dot-com-dot-au link. Re: 887 visa after living/working in regional area on a 489, no need to nominate or qualify for a particular occupation for the 887.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Yes it seems working now, im 30 minutes away from sitting the ielts here in wollingong, i had all band 8 previously except for writing, hopefully i get this time. Sorry to ask so many questions but i think i overlook one of the most important one, do i need to be employed on my nominated skills for 489? Many thanks for the help Mark.

Regards,

Joseph


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joseph -

Good luck on your IELTS! Re: qualifying for 887, you do not need to work in the same occupation as you nominated for your 489.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



joshkiedis said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes it seems working now, im 30 minutes away from sitting the ielts here in wollingong, i had all band 8 previously except for writing, hopefully i get this time. Sorry to ask so many questions but i think i overlook one of the most important one, do i need to be employed on my nominated skills for 489? Many thanks for the help Mark.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshkiedis (Jul 23, 2014)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Joseph -
> 
> Good luck on your IELTS! Re: qualifying for 887, you do not need to work in the same occupation as you nominated for your 489.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Mark..

Regards

Josh


----------



## HWarraich (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Mr Mark,

I am the victim of July and Oct intake. My question is can I apply for 489 visa ? Currently, Southern Inland is sponsorning my occupation. Will it be a good decision to get PR or they may have put extra hurdles by the time I will apply for 887 ?

Please give your valuable comments.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi HWarraich -

Would need to see you at a consultation by phone, Skype or at our office in order to properly assess your case and whether a 489 makes sense for you given your overall situation and plans for Australia - it's not a simple question that can be answered in quick Q&A on the forum - if interested, please see my website below in the email signature.

Thanks,

Mark Northam



HWarraich said:


> Hi Mr Mark,
> 
> I am the victim of July and Oct intake. My question is can I apply for 489 visa ? Currently, Southern Inland is sponsorning my occupation. Will it be a good decision to get PR or they may have put extra hurdles by the time I will apply for 887 ?
> 
> Please give your valuable comments.


----------



## hasdude (Nov 29, 2014)

*Waiting for State sponsorship 190*

Hi Mr. Mark,
I have also been very unfortunate and was not able to apply for the NSW 190 State sponsorship via the July and October intakes. I had all relevant pre-requisites ready (IELTS&Skills assesment). What happened was that my migration agent had said to me that I needed to 'wait' until NSW releases their updated CSOL for July 2014.He further went on to say that they don't have the relevant information available for me to lodge a state sponsorship application, since he said that NSW had changed the intake process for 2014 and that they needed to wait till July to see what the changes are so that I can lodge the documents accordingly. Mind you, I had to wait a lengthy 6 months until July 2014 from December 2013. I wasn't able to apply for the December 2013 intake as the Quota limit for NSW had reached and I had to wait till July 2014. This delay on my part was due to my ACS being processed from October 2013 - January 2014. 
After waiting 6 months, until July, my agent says to me that there in fact had been a technical difficulty on the NSW website and that they had closed the applications intake for July 2014!! I was furious and asked him why they were not notified any earlier and he said that they were not notified and that it's NSW's total fault.
Then, I had to wait till the October intake, which I did, only to find out that NSW had temporarily suspended my occupation!!! I was beyond angry!! I immediately decided to suspend any further actions with my agent and took it upon myself to take care of things with regard to my PR. 
I just need some things clarified. Firstly, since I already have IELTS and a Positive skills assessment, when do I need to submit my EOI? Secondly, do I need to wait till the next intake which is scheduled to be in February 2015 to submit my EOI, even though, my occupation is currently suspended in the NSW CSOL? Your advice on this matter would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hasdude -

Thanks for the note - FYI NSW skilled did have an intake in July 2014 and received their limit of 1,000 applications - you had to be in very early and get lucky with their website in order to get in then - so technically it is correct they "closed" their intake in July 2014, but did so only after their received 1,000 applications. It would have been proper for your agent to contact NSW and make sure he/she knew exactly what time they were opening the website, and then try as hard as possible to get in during that time - the entire thing lasted about 40 minutes as I recall, a huge mess by NSW that was only repeated again for the 2nd intake.

Re: when to put in EOI, you might as well do that now - once you have a positive skills assessment and IELTS results, those are the 2 main things you need to finalise your points calculation - make sure any work you mark as relevant to your occupation is work you have proper documentation to evidence the work, proof of pay, etc.

Re: NSW, they are saying they may change their system in 2015 - we can only wait and see.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



hasdude said:


> Hi Mr. Mark,
> I have also been very unfortunate and was not able to apply for the NSW 190 State sponsorship via the July and October intakes. I had all relevant pre-requisites ready (IELTS&Skills assesment). What happened was that my migration agent had said to me that I needed to 'wait' until NSW releases their updated CSOL for July 2014.He further went on to say that they don't have the relevant information available for me to lodge a state sponsorship application, since he said that NSW had changed the intake process for 2014 and that they needed to wait till July to see what the changes are so that I can lodge the documents accordingly. Mind you, I had to wait a lengthy 6 months until July 2014 from December 2013. I wasn't able to apply for the December 2013 intake as the Quota limit for NSW had reached and I had to wait till July 2014. This delay on my part was due to my ACS being processed from October 2013 - January 2014.
> After waiting 6 months, until July, my agent says to me that there in fact had been a technical difficulty on the NSW website and that they had closed the applications intake for July 2014!! I was furious and asked him why they were not notified any earlier and he said that they were not notified and that it's NSW's total fault.
> Then, I had to wait till the October intake, which I did, only to find out that NSW had temporarily suspended my occupation!!! I was beyond angry!! I immediately decided to suspend any further actions with my agent and took it upon myself to take care of things with regard to my PR.
> ...


----------



## hasdude (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Mr Mark,
I greatly appreciate your quick and valuable reply. Can you kindly answer one other question as well? I just need to know whether it will make any sense in submitting the EOI now, since my Occupation is suspended in the current NSW CSOL?

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hasdude -

It won't make a difference re: NSW, but if you want to apply for sponsorship from another state that is currently sponsoring your occupation, it's generally good to have your EOI already lodged. If your occupation becomes available again by NSW, depending on how their "new system" is operated (unknown currently), there might be an advantage to having an older EOI valid date of effect, but no way to tell at this point.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



hasdude said:


> Hi Mr Mark,
> I greatly appreciate your quick and valuable reply. Can you kindly answer one other question as well? I just need to know whether it will make any sense in submitting the EOI now, since my Occupation is suspended in the current NSW CSOL?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## hasdude (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Mr.Mark,
I'm hoping to apply for the February 2015 intake. So are you advising me to submit my EOI now, even though the current NSW CSOL has suspended my occupation? Your answer was a bit a unclear for me.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hasdude -

No, not able to give specific advice unless I become much more familiar with your case, history, education, work experience, etc. Can do this at a consultation if you'd like. Skilled visas are too complex for quick & easy answers to questions re: qualifying, etc - just too many variables. Plus, highly unpredictable nature of the state sponsorship programs.

Best,

Mark



hasdude said:


> Hi Mr.Mark,
> I'm hoping to apply for the February 2015 intake. So are you advising me to submit my EOI now, even though the current NSW CSOL has suspended my occupation? Your answer was a bit a unclear for me.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear All,

I have one quick question, what are the documents required to upload for NSW state nomination. Although now its very difficult to lodge application on NSW web site, but i will try my luck in February 2015 intake. 

Thanks,


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> Of course they won't do it, but the DIBP need to be in control and introduce a *standard policy/system for both the skills assessments* and the state nominations. At the moment migration policies are being set by people with no understanding of the system as a whole.


The Federal Court has ruled that skills assessing authorities may establish any criteria they wish.


----------



## hasdude (Nov 29, 2014)

*Consultation*

Hi Mr. Mark,
I would like to discuss my case with you in detail. How can we move head from here on wards?

Would appreciate a quick response, as I'm waiting till the NSW 190 State sponsorship program intake, which is scheduled to open this February.

Thanking you,
Hasitha


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Hasitha -

Would be happy to - best thing to do would be to book a consultation - to do so, please go to my website (see below in my signature) and then click on "Professional Consultation" at the middle top of the home page for complete details.

Best,

Mark



hasdude said:


> Hi Mr. Mark,
> I would like to discuss my case with you in detail. How can we move head from here on wards?
> 
> Would appreciate a quick response, as I'm waiting till the NSW 190 State sponsorship program intake, which is scheduled to open this February.
> ...


----------



## chemgeek (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi Mark,
I have a quick question. Is there any chances NSW will consider off list nomination in feb-jun 2015 intake. Below is my situation in brief,
Nominated occupation: Chemist
Total points: 70
Completed 2 years post grad in NSW in relevant field. Been working in full time permanent related occupation for over 2 years in NSW. Positive assessment from VETASSES for both qualification & work.
I missed out on applying for NSW sponsorship when they closed in Dec 2013, due to vetassess's backlog. Again I missed out in the Jul & Oct 2014 intake, although I did my best.
Again I have been waiting for Feb 2015 intake, but Chemist is removed from list.
Kindly let me know if I might have any chances this time. If yes, I would like to meet up with you and discuss what could be done.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Chemgeek -

I don't know of any process currently by which NSW Skilled will consider an occupation not on the current occupation list. You may want to look into an employer sponsored visa or other states who might be sponsoring Chemists. Looks like Victoria is sponsoring with 5 yrs experience and WA is sponsoring with an employment contract - see more at www.anzscosearch.com

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



chemgeek said:


> Hi Mark,
> I have a quick question. Is there any chances NSW will consider off list nomination in feb-jun 2015 intake. Below is my situation in brief,
> Nominated occupation: Chemist
> Total points: 70
> ...


----------



## chemgeek (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you for your prompt reply Mark. WA invited me, but I was not able to secure a job there within their specified number of days. I dont have 5 yrs exp to apply for Vic. PR through Employer sponsor seems to be a long way around.
Thanks again.


----------

